# Videos of restored King Tiger, Tiger and archive footage of Wittmann



## Smokey (Jul 31, 2006)

Restored King Tiger video:

Tiger II tank - restored running - Google Video

The King Tiger is found at le musee des blindes:

index

Restored Tiger at Bovington tank museum and archive footage

PzKpfw VI TIGER I


----------



## Joe2 (Feb 3, 2007)

Whenever i see a King tiger im always gobsmacked of how big it is


----------

